# What Happened, David Duval?



## caseycandaele

Wanted to share this essay on David Duval a friend send me this morning. Strange way that his game fell apart. Though, it happens to me every Sunday! Here's the link: Deep in the Fescue


----------



## Spike

I have thought about this for years now. I am a duval fan and I have come to my own conclusion on the curious case of dd. Duval did not enjoy what came with being great. I know this because at heart, David is very much like me. He was and is a club golfer. He was capable of great things but once achieved the greatness and all that comes with it was not what fulfilled him. Deep down when he began to fail it was a choice he was making. David Duval really deep down just wants to play at a club like a regular guy. In my most honest decision he just didn't like the fame.


----------



## lp734

Interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------

